# Parkán



## K.u.r.t

Does anyone know the English translation of *parkán*? I suspect it could be *barbican *but I am not sure ...


----------



## Jana337

Looks like you are right.


----------



## werrr

I don't think so, *barbican* is a tower, isn't?

All English-German dictionaries I consulted say that *ward* is equivalent of German *Zwinger* which is definitely German word for *parkán*.


----------



## Jana337

The result of my searches:
parkán = barbakán
barbican = barbaca

But I am less and less sure about the former. :S


----------



## werrr

I just found that *bailey* is equivalent of *ward*. This word is even in my Czech-English dictionary as *vnější zeď opevnění* or *prostor mezi vnějším a vnitřním opevněním*.


----------



## K.u.r.t

*Barbican* (from mediæval Latin _barbecana_) - a fortified outpost or gateway, such as an outer defence to a city or castle and any tower situated over a gate or bridge which was used for defensive purposes. Usually barbicans were situated outside the main line of defences and connected to the city walls with a walled road called _the neck_.

Based on what I found elsewhere it could mean the same thing.


----------



## K.u.r.t

I hope I will be able to post a link finally ...
This is what I meant by elsewhere in my previous message.

(Picture)

I reckon it is the same thing because the barbican on the picture is the whole area, not just the outer tower itself.


----------

